# mleko UHT



## Encolpius

Hello, do you say "mleko UHT" in colloquial Polish? Context: a 65-year old grandma has just arrived home from her shopping and finds out she forgot to buy "mleko UHT" Would she say: Cholera! Zapomniałem kupić mleko UHT.  Thanks.


----------



## marco_2

Nowadays it's no so easy to buy another type of milk than UHT, so she'd just say: _Zapomniałam kupić mleko.  _But the expression _mleko UHT _is used.


----------



## Encolpius

Then, maybe the English word (UHT) is not the exact word to express what we have in the Czech republic or Hungary. In the Czech republic there are two types of milk, fresh milk (you need to keep it in the fridge and consume it within, I guess, 2 weeks) and "trvanlivé mléko" (you can keep it in room temperature and consume it within maybe 6 months). Do you really not have those two types of milk?  I wonder what you call "trvanlivé mléko (Czech)" in colloquial Polish?


----------



## marco_2

Of course you can buy fresh milk in Poland _(świeże mleko)_, but it is more expensive, that's why not all shopkeepers have it in stock. And I can't recall any other colloquial expressions for _trvanlivé mléko _than _mleko UHT _or _mleko pasteryzowane_ (though fresh milk is also pasteurized - for about 15 sec. at 73 degrees Celsius).


----------



## Encolpius

I have thought you have a Polish word for that like Czechs or we Hungarians. But I am afraid most nations use UHT. (Will ask)


----------



## Karton Realista

Colloquial Polish name for UHT milk is *uhatka *(I'm not sure about spelling, but I've heard it many times)


----------



## jasio

Encolpius said:


> Hello, do you say "mleko UHT" in colloquial Polish? Context: a 65-year old grandma has just arrived home from her shopping and finds out she forgot to buy "mleko UHT" Would she say: Cholera! Zapomniałem kupić mleko UHT.  Thanks.





Encolpius said:


> I have thought you have a Polish word for that like Czechs or we Hungarians. But I am afraid most nations use UHT. (Will ask)



I'm afraid you refer to two distinct things. 
1. We do use "mleko UHT" term, sometimes pronounced as "mleko uchate" (the difference is in accent position); I've never heard Karton's "uhatka", but it sounds natural enough for me (though I would rather spell it "uchatka").

2. However in the provided context I would rather not use this term. Unless I specifically need to name a specific kind of milk, I - and probably most of my countrymen - would say just "mleko" ("milk"). So if I bought bread, rolls, butter, cheese and only forgot to buy milk, I would simply say "zapomniałem kupić mleko". Only, if I was to buy two different kinds of milk (say, a fresh milk for today, and UHT milk for later), and actually bought only one of them, I could say "zapomniałem kupić mleko uchate".

It's not a matter of availability of different kinds of milk. If I typically buy one kind of milk, there is no need to specify it precisely - just as I do not say "I forgot to buy 3.2% milk", or "full milk", "low fat milk", "diet coke", "zero coke", etc. unless I have a reason to inform simultaneously that I am - or I am not - on a diet.


----------



## jasio

Encolpius said:


> Hello, do you say "mleko UHT" in colloquial Polish? Context: a 65-year old *grandma* has just arrived home from her shopping and finds out she forgot to buy "mleko UHT" Would she say: Cholera! *Zapomniałem* kupić mleko UHT.  Thanks.


BTW - grandma would rather say "zapomniał*am*" (using a feminine "-am" suffix). "Zapomniał*e*m" (with a masculine "-em" suffix) is used exclusively by males. There is also a theoretically possible form "zapomniał*om*" (with a neuter "-om" suffix), but it's never used in natural situations. Actually, I've found it only once used in a novel for an artistic purpose.


----------



## Karton Realista

jasio said:


> 1. We do use "mleko UHT" term, sometimes pronounced as "mleko uchate" (the difference is in accent position); I've never heard Karton's "uhatka", but it sounds natural enough for me (though I would rather spell it "uchatka").


When I'm typing "uchatka" to google I get the seal-like animal, when I type "uhatka" I see the milk.
Since that milk is uHt it made sense for me to spell it that way. But it is a colloquial word, and most people don't spell it anyway, so we don't really know.


----------



## jasio

Karton Realista said:


> When I'm typing "uchatka" to google get the seal-like animal, when I type "uhatka" I see the milk.


That's strange, because I find mainly a bloger "uhatka". 


Karton Realista said:


> Since that milk is uHt it made sense for me to spell it that way. But it is a colloquial word anyway, and most people don't spell it anyway, so we don't really know.


I understand the reason, but please note that "h" (used alone) is a rather rare letter, used almost exclusively in loanwords, typically as the initial letter or between a consonant and a vowel, where it is often mute or modifies the consonant. Hence the 'h' spelling between two vowels violates my sense of orthography.
Yes, I remember "aha" and similar words, but there are just a few of them.


----------



## Encolpius

jasio said:


> ...Only, if I was to buy two different kinds of milk (say, a fresh milk for today, and UHT milk for later), and actually bought only one of them, I could say "zapomniałem kupić mleko uchate".....



 I cannot imagine any other situation either. That's exactly what happened to that grandma.  Sorry my context was not perfect.
And I know only that Polish swearword I wonder if she would not use something less rude.


----------



## Karton Realista

jasio said:


> That's strange, because I find mainly a bloger "uhatka".


I typed "uchatka mleko" and "uhatka mleko", to be specific.



> Tylko uhatka, żywe krowie bakterie mi szkodzą





> ... sprawdza się uhatka – i jedna część czekolady Gotujesz mleko (na przykład 200 ml) ze śmietanką ...





> tak zaszczepiamy je bakteriami z jogurtu, więc nie widzę problemu ze stosowaniem "uhatki".



What about bohater? It's not a "aha" type of word


----------



## Karton Realista

Encolpius said:


> And I know only that Polish swearword I wonder if she would not use something less rude.


Polish grannies are pretty vulgar, btw. I can imagine a grumpy old lady sayin' : "O żesz kurwa mać, na śmierć zapomniałam kupić mleko"
The word cholera is just a strong damn, I don't think that most of people would be hesistant to use it.


----------



## jasio

Karton Realista said:


> What about bohater? It's not a "aha" type of word


1. I did not say this type of spelling does not happen, but that it's rare.
2. "Bohater" is a loanword, Brückner claimed that from Persioan (Słownik etymologiczny języka polskiego/bohater - Wikiźródła, wolna biblioteka), Ukrainians claim that "богатир" comes from Mongolian.



Karton Realista said:


> Polish grannies are pretty vulgar, btw. I can imagine a grumpy old lady sayin' : "O żesz kurwa mać, na śmierć zapomniałam kupić mleko".


I do not think that either of my own grannies would use this kind of language. Actually, none of the members of my family over 60 would say that despite their distinct ancestories. It happens that younger females sweare, but I can't imagine that it could be triggered by a mere omition of milk during shopping.


----------



## Karton Realista

jasio said:


> 2. "Bohater" is a loanword, Brückner claimed that from Persioan (Słownik etymologiczny języka polskiego/bohater - Wikiźródła, wolna biblioteka), Ukrainians claim that "богатир" comes from Mongolian.


I know that bohater is a loan (it has h standalone), but so is UHT, and a different word derrived from it should still have h for "etymological" reasons.


----------



## Encolpius

Karton Realista said:


> Polish grannies are pretty vulgar, btw. I can imagine a grumpy old lady sayin' : "O żesz kurwa mać, na śmierć zapomniałam kupić mleko"
> The word cholera is just a strong damn, I don't think that most of people would be hesistant to use it.



Thank you, very interesting info. And thanks for the idiomatic sentence.


----------



## Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny

Well, Grannies do differ. My would hardly ever say "cholera", but she has invented many ways to omit it and says e.g. "cholipcia", "Holender", "choinka" and so on. I think in some homes it was not acceptable to swear because it brought upon you either wrath of god or some misfortune (like here, cholera). Similarily, some people use substitutions for the k-word, like "kurna", "kurtka", "kurde".


----------



## Encolpius

I am back to explain it must be a cultural issue. If you check the list here you see it is something extremely popular here in the Czech republic 71% (I buy only UHT milk and trust it and drink it), but as you can see it is less popular in Poland 48% and Hungary. But in Hungary you have a special name form German, too.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> But in Hungary you have a special name form German, too.


Which?
(I know only _tartós _or  _tartósított,_ but I'm far not an expert in foods ...).

A propos, the Czech "_trvanlivý_" is an adjective used in general (not only with milk) in the sense of _durable_, _perdurable_, _long-lasting_, etc. I've found the expression "_trwałość koloru_" in this  diccionary. My question is, if _trwałość _in Polish refers exclusively to colours and if there is no adequate adjective derived from this noun?


----------



## jasio

francisgranada said:


> I've found the expression "_trwałość koloru_" in this  diccionary. My question is, if _trwałość _in Polish refers exclusively to colours and if there is no adequate adjective derived from this noun?


No, it's durability in general. The adjective is "trwały".


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> Which? (I know only _tartós _or  _tartósított,_ but I'm far not an expert in foods ...).



Of course. Is that not special enough? Ask Italians, Spaniards, French, etc....they use only UHT.


----------



## komxxxx

I only buy a pasteurized milk for example like that Mlekovita Polskie Mleko spożywcze 3,2% 1 l - Ezakupy - Tesco it's a fresh milk.


----------

